# Keeping Dogs separated after surgery?



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

So, I'm sure I am getting a bit ahead of myself here, but I am a planner by nature. I'm already starting to think about Payton's spay surgery, and how I will managed to keep my two pro wrestlers from going at it after Payton's surgery. Would appreciate any tips or advise. Have thought about gating in seperate areas (hate to think about crating much of the time), but my little Pay is a gate jumper as well--so seeing Maya on the other side will just spark the hurdler in her. Thanks!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The crate unfortunately was the only way to do it and it is mostly to keep the one that had the surgery still too.

When Brady has his surgery for the obstruction, MacKenzie stayed away from him for about two weeks on her own. It was really funny, like she knew he was sick, but I notice most of the time with spays and neuters, even the dog that had the surgery doesn't know to stay calm.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks, Cubbysan. Sounds like you lucked out the Brady and MacKenzie! If Payton is anything like Maya, I don't expect any surgery to keep her down for long!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Is your Vet doing a Laser Surgery spay by chance? If so, the recovery time is much quicker. 

Sounds like you're going to have to use the Crate most of the time to keep her quiet, she sounds like quite the girl, your two must be a lot of fun.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The kong became our best friend when MacKenzie was recovering from her spay. I always had a frozen one filled with peanut butter and treats in the freezer ready to give her while she was in "bed rest".


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Is your Vet doing a Laser Surgery spay by chance? If so, the recovery time is much quicker.
> 
> Sounds like you're going to have to use the Crate most of the time to keep her quiet, she sounds like quite the girl, your two must be a lot of fun.


I don't think my vet does the laser surgery, (I'm embarassed to say I didn't even know if was an option until after Maya was spayed) but I may look into that, even if it means looking for another vet to do the surgery. I remember being pretty horrified by the length of Maya's incision, although it healed well, and she had no problems. They are alot of fun--so funny to observe how much the same, yet how different they are. Maya is taller than the gate, yet she never, ever tried to jump or even climb over it. My little Pay is a leaper and a scrambler --I don't hold out much hope that these gates will hold her for long !


----------



## Mollymoo (Mar 7, 2012)

Molly is getting spayed on the 4th may and I am dreading it' I think I am dreading the keeping her calm part and keeping her from wanting to play with our cavalier king Charles spaniel any ideas?
Xx


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

when I got Sammy spayed at 6 months I only had her and my older female husky at the time. me and my mom basically kept them separated for the first 1-3 days of healing. my mom would keep our husky upstairs with her and me and Sammy would hang out in the basement together. at times we did have them together (completely supervised) around day 3 or so they didn't really try to play or get excited with each other like they normally did. it's like they both knew/sensed that Sammy wasn't completely herself and was "hurt". my biggest issue was keeping Sammy calm when going outside and keeping her from laying in the slush and mud (at the time it was spring and we still had a mix of mud and snow left in the yard).


----------

